# identifying ram vendor

## lordcris

hi,

is there any way to know the ram chip vendor without opening the case?

i need to purchase more ram, but i don't remember the vendor of the one i have right now ( it's either kingston or corsair)

lshw gives me this

```

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 3a

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 4GiB

        *-bank:0

             description: DIMM Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

             product: ModulePartNumber00

             vendor: Manufacturer00

             physical id: 0

             serial: SerNum00

             slot: DIMM0

             size: 2GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 667MHz (1.5ns)

        *-bank:1

             description: DIMM [empty]

             product: ModulePartNumber01

             vendor: Manufacturer01

             physical id: 1

             serial: SerNum01

             slot: DIMM1

        *-bank:2

             description: DIMM Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

             product: ModulePartNumber02

             vendor: Manufacturer02

             physical id: 2

             serial: SerNum02

             slot: DIMM2

             size: 2GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 667MHz (1.5ns)

        *-bank:3

             description: DIMM [empty]

             product: ModulePartNumber03

             vendor: Manufacturer03

             physical id: 3

             serial: SerNum03

             slot: DIMM3

```

i've also checked the bios, but there is nothing there except the size.

----------

## ewaller

Sorry, no.

----------

## energyman76b

you can find out the manufacturer of the stick (and some timings, serial number, date of production - except with kingston) with eeprom, i2c-dev and decode-dimms.pl.

But not the manufacturer of the chips used on the stick.

----------

## lordcris

thank you all.

i went out and bought 2 corsair dimms without opening the case - i'm too lazy for that.

next time remind me to buy a transparent one.

----------

## energyman76b

whatever you buy, stay away from kingston.

----------

